# Favorite Bands.



## Corvs Queen (Jun 7, 2008)

So, what bands (*BANDS*, not singers or groups who don't play their own music) do you like as most you know here I adore the Smashing Pumpkins. I also really like the Cure, The Dandy Warhols, The Editors, Jimmy Chamberlin Complex, Kings of Leon, The Beatles, Pete Yorn. And I do consider Pete Yorn a band because on a lot of his work he has played all the instruments. So talented. Same with Billy Corgan. Right now I am in a rotation between The Smashing Pumpkins (always in with me), The Dandy Warhols and The Editors. So I ask you, what's your favorite bands. What are you especially into now. I SO LOVE MUSIC!!!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh I loved the smashing pumpkins back in the day, I was probably 13 or so ( 12 years ago, yikes!) but I stopped listening to them so I cant count them

Lost Prophets is probably my current most listened to band.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 7, 2008)

Shock! How could anyone stop listening to the Pumpkins? I admit that I super fond of Siamese Dream but I love a lot of the Zeitgeist stuff to. I can't get enough of Bleeding the Orchid and Gossamer. Love em!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jun 7, 2008)

Nothing 'classic' or 'timeless' for me lol...

Say Anything
The Rocket Summer
Newfound Glory (I have loved them since I was 11 years old, still do, special meaning for me


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 7, 2008)

I am a big fan of:

Death Cab for Cutie
Postal Service
The Shins
Modest Mouse
311
Incubus
The Dimes
Angels & Airwaves
The Kooks

This list could go on and on but those are the ones that I am really loving right now.  You can tell that I like a lot of local Northwest music.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jun 7, 2008)

Megadeth
Misfits
Pantera
Iron Maiden
Metallica
Avenged Sevenfold
Suicidal Tendencies
Guns n' Roses
Motley Crue
Judas Priest

And alot more, but I'll leave it at that haha.
Okay... I added more lol.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 7, 2008)

Geez, I had a long reply all typed, out, and my session timed out. I can get  long winded about music, LOL. so let's try this sgain, I hope I don't leave anyone out. In no particular order...

Earth, Wind, & Fire 

The Isley Brothers

The Funk Brothers (A largely uncredited, and slept on outfit that backed almost all of the legendary Motown records)

The JB's/Maceo and the Macks ( James Brown's legendary backing outfit)

Stevie Wonder and Wonderlove ( and all his later backing bands)

Prince ( & the Revolution, and NPG, and all later incarnations)

The Time

The Deele

Rene & Angela

Kool & the Gang

The Beatles

S.O.S. Band

Atlantic Starr

Skyy

Fatback Band

The Police

Cameo

Fishbone

Tony, Toni, Tone

Mint Condition

MFSB

The Salsoul Orchestra

Nine Inch Nails

Robert Randolph and the Family Band

Fania All-Stars

Ohio Players

The Roots

INXS

Hall & Oates

Genesis ( and hello, Phil Collins and Peter Gabriel as solo artists... they played most of their own instruments, then)

Weezer

Maroon 5

Breakestra

Talking Heads

B-52s

Tears For Fears

Omar ( yeah, he's one person but he does all his own instruments, except live. He mostly does keys for live shows.  He's also the only short man I'll consider marrying, LOL)

Jack Herrera ( it's not one person, it's an actual band, LOL)

Parliament/Funkadelic

Simply Red

Eagles

Sade/Sweetback




I think I included everyone


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 7, 2008)

I love Nine Inch Nails and Weezer too. I just got Weezer's Red Album. I like Everybody Gets Dangerous a lot. While the Red album is good, the blue album is hard to beat in my opinion. Oh and Pinkerton was great also. But Hash Pipe. What a joke of a song. I could have written that in 3 minutes. So not cool of Rivers in my opinion.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 

 
_I love Nine Inch Nails and Weezer too. I just got Weezer's Red Album. I like Everybody Gets Dangerous a lot. While the Red album is good, the blue album is hard to beat in my opinion. Oh and Pinkerton was great also. But Hash Pipe. What a joke of a song. I could have written that in 3 minutes. So not cool of Rivers in my opinion. _

 
I really like Weezer a lot too!  I am so excited for their new album.  I heard that they are going to do a small club tour before they go on an arena tour just to jam out with their fans.  That would be a lot of fun to go to.  I agree that the blue album is their best.  

I am also excited for the Coldplay album but I have heard that it is not that good.


----------



## Zantedge (Jun 7, 2008)

Borknagar
Kalmah
Finntroll
Pantera
Rolling Stones
Rage Against The Machine
Amon Amarth
Hypocrisy
Rammstein
Dark Tranquility 
Mando Diao

There's a lot more too, but those are my favourites (of bands anyway). Mostly metal and rock. I really like techno too.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_
I am also excited for the Coldplay album but I have heard that it is not that good._

 
I really don't like their new single "Violet Hill". While it's a pleasant sounding song it's not really a departure from previous Coldplay. I think that they could have done much better.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 7, 2008)

Can you believe w/that long list up there that I actually forgot someone? LMAO

Well, I did, and I remembered because my ipod is on random and one of their songs just popped up.


TORTURED SOUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are the greatest (and possibly only?) house music band. I dunno how Christian Ulrich can play the drums so furiously and perfectly while he's singing with that swet, sweet voice. I just saw them live , when, last month or so? I dunno how I forgot about them. I suck as a fan, for leaving them off the list.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 7, 2008)

Adding Arcade Fire, Led Zeppelin, New Order, Placebo, Queens of the Stone Age, Radiohead, The Toadies, U2, The White Stripes, Wir Sind Helden, and Zwan.

And speaking of sweet, sweet voices. I have a huge crush on Tom Smith's voice. Plus he's easy on the eyes so that never hurts.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 7, 2008)

Geezz...I keep thinking of other bands that I love.  This is such a fun thread and I really enjoying finding new bands/music to listen to.  I love the White Stripes and the Raconteurs.  I think that Josh Homme from Queens of the Stone Age is so gorgeou!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 7, 2008)

I tend to find Musicians my "type" even if they all have varying looks from each other. I could never imagine a life without music. I owe the Pumpkins so much because I actually met my husband on the old Billy-Corgan.com forum. And speaking of the Raconteurs, I just love the vest that Jack is wearing in their new video.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 7, 2008)

Arrrrgh, I forgot about Radiohead and the White Stripes, too!


----------



## rbella (Jun 8, 2008)

Franz Ferdinand
Prodigy
Journey (don't hate, you know you love them)
Modest Mouse
The Killers
The Fixx (don't hate, you know you love them-Saved by Zero? Come on!!!)


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 8, 2008)

Brand New and Foo Fighters


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Jun 8, 2008)

All American Rejects, New Found Glory, and Motion City Soundtrack


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 8, 2008)

I forgot Jamiroquai and Brand New Heavies


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 8, 2008)

Taking Back Sunday
Brand New
Blink 182
Weezer
Nirvana
I love music =)


----------



## mad dog marissa (Jun 8, 2008)

guns n roses has to be my all time favorite band!


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 8, 2008)

Dropkick Murphys
System of a Down
Nirvana
Disturbed
Nickleback
Stonesour
Coldplay
... and I know everyone hates them but I've always loved Limp Bizkit haha


----------



## kimmy (Jun 8, 2008)

right now, i can *not* get enough onerepublic. outside of that, though...

rammstein
megaherz
himsa
his infernal majesty (though i'm finding it a little too emotionally provoking lately...ville valo's voice always makes me kind of sad)
fightstar (charlie simpson's voice kind of has the same effect)
guns n' roses
def leppard
motley crue
aerosmith
journey
foreigner
boston
nwa (yeah, for real)
jurassic five
i dig old linkin park, alot, but not so much the new stuff


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jun 8, 2008)

Most of my favs have been mentioned already except for Letters to Cleo! They're not together anymore, but the couple albums they put out were awesome. 

Also, I just got Foxy Shazam's new CD and its great! I love working at Hot Topic, I get to hear lots of cool new bands at work and from coworkers. Go check them out


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Journey (don't hate, you know you love them)_

 
Oh, definitely!!! I'm glad they are back on the road again with their new lead singer Arnel Pineda. He is soooooo amazing!! I love their new album, Revelation esp. the song After All These Years.

I also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: Duran Duran, The Cure, Depeche Mode, New Order, Kool & The Gang, Aerosmith and Guns & Roses (original band members)...


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 8, 2008)

My fave band in the world is Rammstein. I also love Placebo, NIN, Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, Metallica, Kamelot, Stratovarius, Nightwish, Children of Bodom... I LOVE METAL!


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 8, 2008)

Linkin Park - love 'em!
Muse
Deftones
The white stripes
311
Rammstein (this guy has a sexy voice lol)
these are just the ones i listen to most frequently oh and Queens Of the Stoneage, Korn, Evanescence, garbage and placebo 
I also like the ting tings


----------



## kristakamikaze (Jun 8, 2008)

my chemical romance, 
linkin park
korn
evanescence
metro station
all time low
plain white ts
the cure


theres ALOT more


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 8, 2008)

My favourites are


Rasputina 
Ramones 
Misfits 
Laibach 
Queers 
Riverdales


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 8, 2008)

I love hearing about what music you ladies are into. Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_My favourites are


Rasputina 
Ramones 
Misfits 
Laibach 
Queers 
Riverdales 
_

 
laibach is love.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 11, 2008)

I wanted to add Interpol. Don't know how I skipped them earlier. : /


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 11, 2008)

I have so many...

Lately I've been listening toooo...

Hadouken! (Yeah nu-rave but that boy that girl is a choon!)
Down To Nothing
Dead Swans (my bfs band haha)
Foals
ETID
Brand New
Four Year Strong
Integrity
Wiley (not really a band)
Lethal Bizzle (again, not really a band)
Pantera
Down
Meltdown
Minus The Bear
Gallows
Cancer Bats
This Is Hell
Integrity
MLIW
MSTRKRFT
Rise And Fall
Head Automatica

Yeah theres so much more but thats a combination between my favourites/what I've been loving recently!


----------



## KAIA (Jun 11, 2008)

I LOVE:

- DEFTONES
- SMASHING PUMPKINS 
( I have a couple of tats one of deftones the other one of SP)
- INTERPOL  , i just adore them.
- PLACEBO
- THE EDITORS (if u like interpol, you´ll probably love them too)
- JOY DIVISION
- THE CURE
- SEX PISTOLS.
- BLONDIE.
- A.F.I
- TIGER ARMY


I love many many more bands , but those are my fave!


----------



## KAIA (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 

 
_So, what bands (*BANDS*, not singers or groups who don't play their own music) do you like as most you know here I adore the Smashing Pumpkins. I also really like the Cure, The Dandy Warhols, The Editors, Jimmy Chamberlin Complex, Kings of Leon, The Beatles, Pete Yorn. And I do consider Pete Yorn a band because on a lot of his work he has played all the instruments. So talented. Same with Billy Corgan. Right now I am in a rotation between The Smashing Pumpkins (always in with me), The Dandy Warhols and The Editors. So I ask you, what's your favorite bands. What are you especially into now. I SO LOVE MUSIC!!!!_

 
GOD! We have very similar taste! i LOVE Smashing Pumpkins, since I was 11 years old, The Editor, are a great band as well, and Pete Yorn ohhhh that´s so awesome!


----------



## blackrose (Jun 11, 2008)

I love...

early music from the cure
iggy pop/stooges
blondie
the slits
the buzzcocks
the white stripes
joy division
white zombie
guns n' roses
ac/dc
velvet underground
sex pistols
the ramones


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Jun 11, 2008)

For me, my music taste is all over the place!
Right now I'm in my techno phase...
and yes, I consider DJs to be a band!
Staind is probably on my top 5 for life...
As well as Incubus and
Atmosphere
Mudvayne
Slipknot
Meshugga
Nirvana
Sublime
Blink 182
Weezer
KoRn
Muse
No Doubt
Evanescence
Dave Matthews
Matchbox 20
3 doors down
Opeth
Devildriver
Static X
System of a Down

Bad Boy Bill
Prodigy
DJ Dara
DJ Irene
Tiesto
Oakenfold
DJ Aoki
Motorcycle
ATB
Oh man, I could go on and on!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_GOD! We have very similar taste! i LOVE Smashing Pumpkins, since I was 11 years old, The Editor, are a great band as well, and Pete Yorn ohhhh that´s so awesome!_

 
That's what I thought when I read your first post. I remember seeing your SP tattoo. I really want to get "Faith lies in the ways of sin." tattooed somewhere or either the hourglass with bat wings on my wrist. As for Editors, I love Tom. He's a hot piece of man meat.


----------



## sixpixee (Jun 14, 2008)

My favorite bands are:

Pearl Jam
Nirvana
Soundgarden
Tears for Fears
The Cure
Depeche Mode

I also love 80s music!


----------



## nessa25 (Jun 14, 2008)

my absolute favorite is Nine Inch Nails! i cant wait to see nin this august!! = )

a few others are Tool, A Perfect Circle, Deftones, Bauhaus, The Doors, Beatles, Pink Floyd, Zeppelin...


----------



## jetplanesex (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh man oh man oh man... I am a music fiend!

The Beatles [ Ringo Starr was my FIRST crush ever... when I was four years old ]
Brand New
Say Anything
Circa Survive
Thrice
Chiodos
Scary Kids Scaring Kids
Saosin
Death Cab

...I could probably go on FOREVER and I probably forgot a few...


----------



## threelittlebirds (Jun 16, 2008)

Belle and Sebastian
Radiohead
The Smashing Pumpkins
Coldplay
The Shins
Pink Floyd
Incubus
Sigur Ros
Metric
Simon and Garfunkel
Weezer


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Jun 21, 2008)

I know I'll end up forgetting some, but I'll try and list them all.

Silverchair
Bush
No Doubt
Stone Temple Pilots
Foo Fighters
Queens Of The Stone Age
The Corrs
Heart
Letters To Cleo
Green Day
Oingo Boingo
Placebo
Pixies
Dandy Warhols
30 Seconds To Mars
McFly (you better not call them a boy band or I'll have to kill you)
Evanescence
White Stripes
Paramore
Maroon 5
Eisley
Blondie
Audioslave
Killola (hence the screen name)


----------



## JULIA (Jun 24, 2008)

Deftones
Team Sleep
Zeromancer
Matthew Good Band
:wumpscut:
NINE INCH NAILS


----------



## miss_supra (Jun 24, 2008)

I tend to like things that are on the hard side.

Rammstein
Dir en Grey
Stabbing Westard
Green Day
X Japan
hide with spread beaver


----------



## static_universe (Jun 27, 2008)

Something Corporate, My Chemical Romance, Blink 182, the Hush Sound, Queen.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 29, 2008)

How could i forget Slipknot and SOAD?! And Korn! WTF?
Also...
Nirvana
Queens of the stoneage
Foo Fighters
Radiohead
Guns 'n' Roses
Evanescence 
and more i just have a shit memory


----------



## .:jinx:. (Jul 1, 2008)

Some of my favourite bands :

-Nightwish
-Evanescence
-Epica
-Within Temptation
-Lacuna Coil
-Indica
-Kamelot
-The Gathering
-Three Days Grace
-Great Big Sea
-Apocalyptica
-After Forever
-Leave's Eyes


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 2, 2008)

linkin park
fort minor (ok not really a band)
backstreet boys (you just have to!)
linkin park
linkin park
oh and...linkin park

lol


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 2, 2008)

i absolutely am obsessed with

the used
paramore
eyes set to kill
the academy is...


----------



## kobri (Jul 2, 2008)

Someone asked me this at a party the other night and do you think I could think of a single band I like? It's still a difficult question because i am more of a compilation/soundtrack kind of girl. I have a bit of musical ADD because I like so many things that I don't really get "into" one particular group. Some I like though are:
Weezer- blue album= love
Dave Matthews Band
ACDC
Jet
The Killers
Aerosmith
Bon Jovi
Earth Wind and Fire
Death Cab
Postal Service
Shins
Noisettes
Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet band
CCR
STP
Pearl Jam
Rilo Kiley

I am sure there are a million more, but man I just can't think right now.


----------



## benzito_714 (Jul 3, 2008)

HeavenLeiBlu-you must be my twin because that list is my list (with few exceptions)

Additions are:
The Legendary Roots Crew!!!!!!!
Plain White T's

And for those of you from or around the DC area-some gogo bands. Now i do not like everything gogo but i do appreciate Mr. Chuck Brown and how he can get a party started.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 20, 2008)

As of now I am listening a lot to Smashing Pumpkins, Bowie, Yeah, Yeah, Yeahs and The Kills. Can't get enough at the moment.


----------



## xoleaxo (Jul 20, 2008)

ooohhhhh.. sublime, hands down! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Joslyn (Jul 22, 2008)

matt nathanson
maroon5
jonah matranga
lifehouse
big city rock
paramore 
hanson

and so so so many more...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 22, 2008)

Right now i'm on a real Pink Floyd kick.  They have a great variety of songs that make me really feel emotions.   My favorites of now are Wish you were here and Pigs.  I can listen to them over and over.


----------



## SuomeaSorceress (Jul 29, 2008)

Nightwish
Sonata Arctica
Iron Maiden
Therapy?
Faith No More
Apocalyptica
Heavenly
Rise Against
The Skids
The Cure
Korpiklaani
For My Pain...
Turisas
Eluvietie
Sentenced
Delain
Pyramaze
Children of Bodom
Emilie Autumn
Tarot
Ayreon
Battlelore

Hahaha...I could go on and on, but basically it's all about the METAL! Especially Finnish metal


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Aug 6, 2008)

I would have to add The Shins, love them

Benzito, I am a big Plain White T's fan too, have you heard their new single? You can't get it on itunes yet but you can listen to it on the ABC Family website and they're also showing webseries about them thats really interesting...


----------



## widdershins (Aug 7, 2008)

Right now I'm really into:
Ultraviolet Sound
Schoolyard Heroes
A Kiss Could be Deadly
(all of the above have kickass female lead singers)

And I will always love:
Tiger Army
Koffin Kats
AFI
Blaqk Audio
Morrissey
The Cure
The Smiths
Calabrese
Waltham
David Bowie
Elvis
Depeche Mode
Elliott Smith
Voltaire


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 7, 2008)

*Whore's Mascara*

they're an NY based band. their songs are really catchy but the messages in the song are really sexual (and really gay... as in both homosexual and happy!)
I love the song "All I Want"! 
check them out.


----------



## benzito_714 (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuckyGirl3513* 

 
_I would have to add The Shins, love them

Benzito, I am a big Plain White T's fan too, have you heard their new single? You can't get it on itunes yet but you can listen to it on the ABC Family website and they're also showing webseries about them thats really interesting..._

 
i will definitely check it out because 'hey there delilah' has gotten enough of my tears
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





lol!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 7, 2008)

hanson. 
ben folds. 
metric. 
tegan and sara.


----------



## Pushpa (Aug 7, 2008)

the police <3 
the roots
u2
coldplay
pantera
rage against the machine

im prob forgetting a few that i like...bands are few and far between for me i think


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 7, 2008)

omg...so many...

Red Hot Chili Peppers
Nine Inch Nails (yay! going to see them live on the 18th!)
Aerosmith (saw them in concert a long time ago. It was AMAZING)
Audioslave
Finger Eleven
Rage Against the Machine
The Beatles
Blue October
Oasis
Coldplay (They are hit and miss for me...but I love most of their stuff. Especially A Rush of Blood to the Head and X&Y)
Dave Matthews Band
The Fray
does Elton John count? He plays piano and sings/co-writes most of his own stuff...
Hole (not the biggest Courtney Love fan, but the band is alright)
Guns N Roses
Flyleaf
The Killers
Steve Miller Band
KoRn
Led Zeppelin
Maroon 5 (Adam Levine has such a nice voice, I've seen them live...they were pretty good)
Morningwood
Newsboys (Shine is one of my fave. songs)
OneRepublic
Silverchair
Our Lady Peace!! <33
Ben Folds/Ben Folds Five
Pearl Jam
Death Cab For Cutie
The Postal Service
Queen
Slipknot (saw them in concert too...I think I might just listen to their CDs cause the other fans were a bit too intense for me...)
Wolfmother
The Wallflowers
Smashing Pumpkins
U2
Tricky
Tool
The Toadies
Stone Temple Pilots
STYX
Snow Patrol/The Reindeer Section
Simon & Garfunkel (The Sound of Silence is also one of my fav. songs)
Rob Zombie/White Zombie
The Yeah Yeah Yeahs

oh...there are more....I just can't think of any more right now....


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_i will definitely check it out because 'hey there delilah' has gotten enough of my tears
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol!_

 
Yes! haha, me too, im such a sap!! This song isn't as romantic as "Hey There Delilah" but its really upbeat and catchy...

I also watched to 2 first web episodes on them and i am kind of in love with the drummer...It also seems like a lot of drama went into making this album...


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Aug 9, 2008)

i'm going to take a minute to up the punx.
(ty ritchieramone&widdershins)
but anyway,

the lower class brats
monster squad
the casualties
the briggs
krum bums
nausea
anti flag
complete control
leftover crack
toxic narcotic
mouth sewn shut
the pink lincolns
the unseen
dirty rotten imbusoles
comadre(locals)
SUPER SUPER SUPER OLD a fire inside
old sum 41
etc, etc.

and the occasional:
senses fail
underoath
daughters
the blood brothers
animosity


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 9, 2008)

Slipknot
Nine Inch Nails
Linkin Park
Deftones
Pink Floyd
Metallica
Black Sabbath
Queen 
Stone Temple Pilots
Pearl Jam
Motley Crue
Korn
Orgy
The Who
Led Zeppelin


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 19, 2008)

the Dropkick Murphys are my favorite!!

... and Bob Marley. 

two totally random choices, but I love them both so much.


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Sep 19, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE TOKIO HOTEL! <3<3<3

They are so awesome, both on CD and Live! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You guyes should definitly give them a try if you haven't heard them.
They are a German Band, and the just won the award of Best New Artist at the VMA's


----------



## Rennah (Sep 19, 2008)

Linkin Park <3<3<3
Metallica
Atreyu
Mindless Self Indulgence
HIM
Nightwish
Apocalyptica
Nine Inch Nails
Korn
Disturbed
Papa Roach
Rammstein
Avenged Sevenfold
The White Stripes
The Rasmus
Red Hot Chili Peppers
The Who
Three Days Grace
The Bravery
Nickelback
Queen
The Beatles
Fort Minor
Maroon 5
Paramore
Gorillaz
As I Lay Dying
Staind
Sublime
311
Type O Negative
Ill Nino
Rage Against the Machine
Flyleaf
The Killers
The Fall of Troy
Matchbox 20

& many more!!!


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_Linkin Park <3<3<3
Metallica
Atreyu
Mindless Self Indulgence
HIM
Nightwish
Apocalyptica
Nine Inch Nails
Korn
Disturbed
Papa Roach
Rammstein
Avenged Sevenfold
The White Stripes
The Rasmus
Red Hot Chili Peppers
The Who
Three Days Grace
The Bravery
Nickelback
Queen
The Beatles
Fort Minor
Maroon 5
Paramore
Gorillaz
As I Lay Dying
Staind
Sublime
311
*Type O Negative*
Ill Nino
Rage Against the Machine
Flyleaf
The Killers
The Fall of Troy
Matchbox 20

& many more!!!_

 
_How_ could I forget Type O Negative??  Halloween show=awesome


----------



## Malena (Sep 21, 2008)

I´ll only name the bands I listen to the most at the moment:

- The Gaslight Anthem

- Attack in Black

- Scars on Broadway

- Jimmy eat World


----------



## kittykit (Sep 21, 2008)

Metallica (I saw them in June and that's the BEST concert I've ever been to)
No Doubt (I grew up listening to them)
Franz Ferdinand
Red Hot Chili Peppers
The Killers
The Verve


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Malena* 

 
_I´ll only name the bands I listen to the most at the moment:

- The Gaslight Anthem

- Attack in Black

- Scars on Broadway

- Jimmy eat World_

 
The Gaslight Anthem <3

I've already posted but my favourite bands of the moment are:

Slipknot (the new album is amazing)
Gym Class Heroes
H2O
Bracewar
Norma Jean (rediscovered them the other day!)
Saves The Day
Head Automatica
Bloc Party (you NEED to hear the new album, its not out for a month or so but I got a promo of it!)


----------



## Malena (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_The Gaslight Anthem <3

I've already posted but my favourite bands of the moment are:

Slipknot (the new album is amazing)
Gym Class Heroes
H2O
Bracewar
Norma Jean (rediscovered them the other day!)
Saves The Day
Head Automatica
Bloc Party (you NEED to hear the new album, its not out for a month or so but I got a promo of it!)_

 
The Gaslight Anthem are really amazing, aren´t they? I can´t get enough of their new album 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don´t know Gym Class Heros, Norma Jean & Saves the Day, I´ve to look on Youtube to find out more about them!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuomeaSorceress* 

 
_Faith No More_

 
That's my girl! I love just about every Mike Patton project (unless it's called Maldoror). Faith No More, Mr. Bungle, Mondo Cane (yess), Tomahawk, Fantômas, Lovage, Peeping Tom, General Patton & The X-Ecutioners... good times. The solo stuff tends to be hit or miss for me (I could never get the hang of Pranzo Oltranista, for instance), but sometimes there will be gems like the A Perfect Place sountrack, Ford Mustang and so forth.

Other artists I'm into include:

Manic Street Preachers
Porcupine Tree
Mew
Pink Floyd
Kaizers Orchestra
Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds
No-Man
Nouvelle Vague
Tom Waits
David Bowie

And I think it's just best for all of us if I leave it at that.


----------

